# Help! Sick Yorkshire Pig



## KlassyChic (Jun 15, 2012)

Ok, hope I am in the right place with this post. I have a female about 8 months old. This morning she was fine. When I went out tonight she was sleeping(usually hears me coming and is at the fence) she slowly walked over, sniffed her feed and walked away with no interest in eating?? She is also moving slower then usual(seems a bit wobbly) and her eyes look a bit watery.  I offered water under her nose wondering if she was dehydrated... no interest. I wiped her down with a cool cloth wondering if she was to hot? She perked up a bit. I brought her some milk and she would not take that either. She usually has no patience for more then a scratch behind the ear or pat on the head, this time she did not back away from me at all as I inspected her more closely allowing me to touch and pet all over her body. All of the poop in her pen looked normal. I did notice she would go from a normal stance to walking forward with her front legs and stretching out her back end. Please excuse the long post, I am new to pigs. She walked around a bit sniffing and scratching the ground but just laid down again. I did some googling and read things can turn bad quickly if not tended to. I read they can become septic from even a scratch? So I went and looked again, I found a small swollen wound on her front leg, maybe a sliver? She allowed me to wipe it down, it was seeping a bit. Not sure how to help her? Could this be the cause of her odd behavior? What is the best way to clean her wound? Should I get her medication? Is there a more natural alternative then antibiotics? We were going to breed her once and then butcher but if the cost to fix this problem is outrageous or if she is going to suffer I would consider butchering now. Thanks.


----------



## ksalvagno (Jun 15, 2012)

I would be cleaning the wound with something like Betadine. If she hasn't been vaccinated, then I would be worrying about things like tetanus. Have you taken a temp? If she is already showing signs of problems, then you will need to use the antibiotics. I don't have any pig experience so hopefully someone else will come on here soon.


----------



## KlassyChic (Jun 20, 2012)

Thank you kslavagno for your reply! I got her all cleaned up and started seeing improvement in her the next day so I held off on an antibotic... this time.  She is back to her normal self but does still have a small bump on her leg? I will keep an eye on it! Thanks, have a good one to all!


----------



## ksalvagno (Jun 20, 2012)

Glad she is doing better!


----------

